# Katie and Alex to have IVF?



## The Derisive One (Oct 26, 2010)

Katie Price/Reid has come out saying that her and Alex are undergoing IVF ... Can't they just be happy with the family they have?  I do understand that they're more than able to afford it but seriously ... the kids they have already ... aren't they a big enough challenge for them with their busy life styles?  

Have a read and tell me what you's think?
Personally i agree with the 2nd comment on the bottom!!  
XxXxX

http://celebrity.aol.co.uk/2010/10/26/katie-price-reveals-fertility-heartbreak/


----------



## margie (Oct 26, 2010)

I read this story yesterday and I really think they need to get their priorities straight. It seems they were trying for 8 months (ie from the moment they met) before going for IVF. Surely this should be private and not splashed over autobiographies and in the press.  

There are so many people who struggle to have children who can't get IVF. 

They should count their blessings - they could still conceive naturally (stranger things have happened) and take care of the children they have.


----------



## hotchop (Oct 26, 2010)

Im not a big fan of Jordan and Alex, or whatever their called lol  but I dont think they should be beaten with a stick for wanting more children..

She has, what appears to be, 3 well brought up, clean, well mannered children.. they have no money worries, dont need the state to pick up the tab and its a shame that because of her public life, people think that they are unfit parents.

I can imagine that not being able to conceive is very difficult at the best of times but would people be of the same opinion if it were another celeb couple?


----------



## Bailey2001 (Oct 26, 2010)

Having experience IVF with my partner (9 times)...i think its unwise for anyone to comment on someones decision to undergo this process.  At the end of the day, it is their choice and personally, i dont think they should be knocked for trying.  I am not in the pro jordan/reid camp at all, if anything the other way, but i do find it disgusting that people think they can pass judgement like this.  As far as i am aware, Jordan hasnt been branded an unfit mother? Why should she be "happy with that shes got"? I dont get that comment at all.......Its not like shes going to be living off the state like so many do and i would imagine she pays a massive amount out in taxes...

ps..i have a child from my first marriage, should i be happy with that? food for thought.


----------



## margie (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree that not being able to conceive is very difficult but I don't think telling all in an autobiography  (and serialising it in a paper - which is how the story got out )is the best way of dealing with things.  Nor does it help anyone who has been trying for many years without success, I actually think it can be hurtful to them.

They have been together such a short time that they haven't really given nature a chance. I would feel the same way with any celebrity couple.


----------



## Bailey2001 (Oct 26, 2010)

possibly, but shes just that sort of person isnt she? everything she does is through the media....i would be more concerned if there were reports of social services investigating her.  I dont believe shes the most tactful person in the world and alot of stuff she does disgusts me...i just think she has the freedom of choice and if that means she wants another child, then that is her preogative...i actually believe her to be a good mother and it must be very hard for all concerned taking care of a son who is disabled. 

My comments are not directed towards the way she conducts her huge mouth but i think its unfair to say she should stop at a certain number? Surely?


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2010)

Its there lives at the end of the day, as long as what they do does not harm me and mine then they can have a football team between them for all i care,ive never been a big Katie Price fan but she has the right to go for IVF like anyone else does.


----------



## margie (Oct 26, 2010)

I have just read the link (as I said I read the article elsewhere yesterday) and some of the comments are very nasty.

Desiring another child (I think she says she wants 4) is one thing but I just feel that they have rushed into IVF which to me is something you try once everything else has failed.

They seemed to start trying the moment they met when they had no idea if they could have a stable relationship nor how Alex would gel with the existing family which if it where me would have been my first priority.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with all the comments made........they are married and want a baby, thats cool..............I do think as margie says 'nature should be given a chance'.

It took me 9 months to concieve...............


----------



## Bailey2001 (Oct 26, 2010)

at the end of the day, its their decision and they will be financially strong to support the child.

We are not in a position to say "they should wait and see if they can conceive naturally" because we do not know the full facts.  It could be that they have undergone many tests to see if there is a problem and maybe IVF is the only way? 

As touched upoin earlier, i would be more concerned if she had 4 kids and living off social...shes not, she goes out and earns (regardless on whether we agree on the way she goes about it).

I do not agree that any of the comments i made where nasty at all but purely voicing my opinion, which i believe you did originally?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bailey2001 said:


> at the end of the day, its their decision and they will be financially strong to support the child.
> 
> We are not in a position to say "they should wait and see if they can conceive naturally" because we do not know the full facts.  It could be that they have undergone many tests to see if there is a problem and maybe IVF is the only way?
> 
> ...



I agree man, alex may have had previously known problems that no one was aware of..................

Did someone say your comments were nasty? I didnt see them....


----------



## margie (Oct 26, 2010)

Bailey2001 said:


> I do not agree that any of the comments i made where nasty at all but purely voicing my opinion, which i believe you did originally?



I mentioned Nasty comments but I didn't say that your comments were nasty. I said the comments under the linked article were nasty. Sorry if I was not clear.


----------



## hotchop (Oct 26, 2010)

Not everyone has the ability to conceive... some ppl need help to do so and whilst some  have an opinion on the medical intervention aspect, others have an opinion on the family unit and values aspect.

This conversation, I suspect, is discussing family and values of the couple in question and whilst they are happy to live their lives bare to the public, we dont know their circumstances and its unfair to comment about their right to IVF.

They appear to have the funds to do so and would I be right in thinking that their life would be subject to some sort of evaluation re suitability? I may be wrong!

Either way, I wish them the best of luck


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 26, 2010)

Bailey2001 said:


> Having experience IVF with my partner (9 times)...i think its unwise for anyone to comment on someones decision to undergo this process.  At the end of the day, it is their choice and personally, i dont think they should be knocked for trying.  I am not in the pro jordan/reid camp at all, if anything the other way, but i do find it disgusting that people think they can pass judgement like this.  As far as i am aware, Jordan hasnt been branded an unfit mother? Why should she be "happy with that shes got"? I dont get that comment at all.......Its not like shes going to be living off the state like so many do and i would imagine she pays a massive amount out in taxes...
> 
> ps..i have a child from my first marriage, should i be happy with that? food for thought.



I wasn't being critical over them wanting a child together in the future ... however this is a relatively new relationship, even though they are married ... however with it being such a new relationship shouldn't they give it time before rushing into such a life changing treatment?  

I honestly feel that the family should be given a chance to get used to how life is now ... especially for the children they already have.  Instead of rushing to have another to add into the mix.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 26, 2010)

My dad married his second wife, knowing that she would struggle to have children and they settled down with her 2 from a 1st marrage then 5 years latter, my sister came along. weyhay. long awaited miricle. 

I agree that they should wait a little longer. Having known someone who went through IVF, and her explaining the procedure, i dont think i could willingly go through that. or wish anyone else to.  

Yes they can support financially, but emotionally? for the age of her current children, they may feel pushed out that mommy has a new partner, and more so if they have a child together. No one knows the effects.

Good luck to them. People shouldn't be so harsh, but i agree that they shouldn't throw money at the situation and hope it works.

Akasha

Ps. My personal view. If they pay to have IVF, they should also pay for a childless family to have IVF at the same time.


----------



## hotchop (Oct 26, 2010)

Ps. My personal view. If they pay to have IVF, they should also pay for a childless family to have IVF at the same time.


Im thinking that you mean if they can afford to pay they should also pay for those who are being "given" a free cycle?

Thats absurd..... i know many couples who have remortgaged their homes and are in massive debt to try and be parents!

I hope ive missunderstood your personal view x


----------



## Akasha (Oct 26, 2010)

Possibly...
I mean that if their IVF fails, they will most likely keep paying untill it works. 
Most families wont get the option. just the heartbreak after the free IVF (2 around here) fails. 
If it does fail they will still have the joy of a childs love. 
I think it would be a brilliant thing if she paid out not only for herself to have the treatmeant, but gave a couple who's IVF also fail money towards getting the treatment done again. 
It would certainly change my view of her, and its not like she couldn't afford it.


----------



## hotchop (Oct 26, 2010)

Right, so you mean Jordan and Alex.... I thought you meant as a general rule.

Even so, can you imagine what people would say if she did make a cash donation lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry margie, re: nasty comments....!

Well, me and my partner havent had any free goes on the NHS...we paid for all our attempts through hard work and scrimping and scraping.

It does seem alittle unfair that in some parts of the uk, couples can get 2 or even 3 goes, yet in other cities, sweet FA...but hey, thats life (innit)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2010)

Bailey2001 said:


> Sorry margie, re: nasty comments....!
> 
> Well, me and my partner havent had any free goes on the NHS...we paid for all our attempts through hard work and scrimping and scraping.
> 
> It does seem alittle unfair that in some parts of the uk, couples can get 2 or even 3 goes, yet in other cities, sweet FA...but hey, thats life (innit)



It's the same with the diabetes, of course, in some places the support is brilliant, in others quite appalling  Seems the whole health service is afflicted by this variability, though I very much doubt it will improve once GPs are holding the purse strings.

Sorry to hear of the problems you have had, it must be a very difficult thing to deal with so many times.


----------



## Bailey2001 (Oct 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's the same with the diabetes, of course, in some places the support is brilliant, in others quite appalling  Seems the whole health service is afflicted by this variability, though I very much doubt it will improve once GPs are holding the purse strings.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the problems you have had, it must be a very difficult thing to deal with so many times.



thanks mate, i think its easier for men to be honest as you dont have the physical emotions to deal with...not been easy but we will get there 

and i would think its very frustrating not to get the level of care for diabetes compared to some cities/counties etc


----------



## katie (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, I saw this and thought urgh, omg etc... That woman really shouldn't have anymore, especially not with someone she married just because he was available! She should concentrate on the ones she has already!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 26, 2010)

I can never understand the obsession with these so called celebrities.  Katie Price is just a attention seeker who has very little talent and is desperate to keep the gravy train rolling.  Just wish the press would ignore them both and instead of giving them vast amounts of money for their pictures and stories, put the money to better use and ask real people for their life stories such as soldiers, health workers etc and donate the money to their chosen charities.  Toby (hard hat at the ready)


----------



## newbs (Oct 26, 2010)

I can understand why Katie and Alex would want a child (or several) together, even though Katie has 3 children herself and, being who they are, can also understand why they have decided to undergo IVF.  

I do think, however, that 8 months is a relatively short amount of time to be trying for a baby naturally and that they could have waited longer (it took me 7 months and 8 months to conceive my children) and my friend had to ttc for 18 months before they were referred for tests and are now starting IVF as they will never conceive naturally.  To them it is difficult as they had to wait whereas, because money is no object, Katie can undergo IVF whenever she chooses.


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2010)

newbs said:


> I do think, however, that 8 months is a relatively short amount of time to be trying for a baby naturally and that they could have waited longer



Oh dear I conceived my son after the first month of being with my partner, oops naughty me !


----------



## bev (Oct 26, 2010)

I have no problem at all with people wanting to try IVF - but numpties like this really do need to get a grip. They have 'tried' for 8 months - wow - thats hardly anything at all.
These sort of people want everything 'instantly' and 'now' because they are used to everything happening that way - because money buys it for them. So to have the indignity of 'having to wait' for something that happens naturally is a complete and utter shock to their systems and they cannot even entertain the idea.
As the old saying goes - they know the price of everything and the value of nothing...Bev


----------



## Bailey2001 (Oct 26, 2010)

was your comment in order to cause stress to those who cant conceive so easily steff?


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2010)

Bailey2001 said:


> was your comment in order to cause stress to those who cant conceive so easily steff?



er no it was not thank you i have a sister who had to go through IVF for 5 years and i know how hard it can be, i picked up on newbs comment 8 months being early, you dont know me at all if you think im that kind of person !!!!!!!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 27, 2010)

Flippin' 'eck, I'm glad I've avoided THIS one all day!

xx


----------



## katie (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, calm down people, let's remember this thread started off being about Alex thingy-ma-bob and Jordan!!


----------



## Bailey2001 (Oct 27, 2010)

katie said:


> Yeah, calm down people, let's remember this thread started off being about Alex thingy-ma-bob and Jordan!!




yes bloody jordan's fault....i always hated her!


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2010)

shes popping up everywhere ol katie price she is on this morning in abit


----------

